# Headset top cap necessary?



## authenticjt (Nov 1, 2004)

Is the top cap of the headset still necessary after the stem has been installed and tightened? Or can it be removed?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

no, it's not necessary after the HS have been adjusted properly. however, if your HS loosens during a ride, you'd be SOL trying to adjust it without the topcap.


----------



## biotruth (Sep 29, 2005)

in addition, it would be quite dangerous to hit the top of the fork tube while riding. the cap insures that you don't cut yourself on the tube edge.


----------



## Alpha-Q (Oct 31, 2011)

so top cap is not necessary on the mountain bike? Someone gave me a plastic topcap (mitation of the niner YAWYD). I screwed it on my headset and it feels like if I screw a little more the top cap will break.

So Im thinking if the top cap is essential to keep the stem in place or its just like a cover.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

The top cap is used to properly set preload on the bearings before you tighten the stem pinch bolts. After that it's only function is as an added safety in case the stem loosens up or you haven't cut the steerer tube down and are running around with a stack of spacers above the stem.

As flipnidaho and biotruth just said.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

It's important, if removing the top cap for the sake of weight reduction, to nonetheless carry it with you in case of your headset loosening while riding.

- Joel


----------



## Alpha-Q (Oct 31, 2011)

tomacropod said:


> It's important, if removing the top cap for the sake of weight reduction, to nonetheless carry it with you in case of your headset loosening while riding.
> 
> - Joel


Haha! what would be the weight difference if you take it off and bring it with you?


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

Also don't forget to loosen the stem bolts before tightening your headset cap if it ever does get loose again. I cannot tell you how many people I see on the trail saying "my headset is loose" and then they proceed to tighten the headset cap with their trail tool without loosening the stem bolts first. You will always have a loose headset that way.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

tomacropod said:


> It's important, if removing the top cap for the sake of weight reduction, to nonetheless carry it with you in case of your headset loosening while riding.
> 
> - Joel


Buy a quality headset and leave the top cap home.


----------

